# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Самоубийцы

## brusnika

Голосуем...
Можете написать свой вариант..

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

люди без места в этой жизни

----------


## brusnika

Можно выбирать несколько вариантов

----------


## Кляпа

Я думаю что из-за недостатка счастья человек не пойдет на самоубийство..Меня вообще смущает эта слово в данном случае "счастье" мало весомая причина, если это конечно не ребенок или подросток. Из-за слабости...Хм не так то легко прыгнуть с высотки или лечь под поезд. Наиболее близкое к правде для меня это 8 вариант.

----------


## Rum

На самом деле, зависит от каждой отдельно взятой личности, по разному.

----------


## Грабли

Попытка убить себя это слабость.Ты сдался,не смог противостоять миру или плыть по течению.Слабо,да?Выдержать....Жить....!

----------


## Nabat

> Попытка убить себя это слабость.Ты сдался,не смог противостоять миру или плыть по течению.Слабо,да?Выдержать....Жить....!


 Бороться за жизнь до конца свойственно и дождевому червю, перерубленному штыковой лопатой, а вот на то, чтобы разум возобладал над инстинктом самосохранения способен только человек.

----------


## name

> Бороться за жизнь до конца свойственно и дождевому червю, перерубленному штыковой лопатой, а вот на то, чтобы разум возобладал над инстинктом самосохранения способен только человек.


 неплохой софизм. еще и с идеей превосходства. но не учитывает, что разумно обоснован наверно 0,1% самоубийств, в то время как остальные совершаются в состоянии депрессии или при помутнении рассудка. в этом контексте романтизация и героизация суицида это очень тупо

----------


## Traumerei

Если посмотреть под определенным углом, то...

_Ментальные ловушки - это «накатанные» и привычные пути, по которым мучительно и безрезультатно движется наша мысль, сжигая невероятные объемы нашего времени, высасывая энергию и не создавая никаких ценностей ни для нас самих, ни для кого бы то ни было.
1. Упорство
Первая из ментальных ловушек. Не надо путать упорство с упрямством. Суть ее заключается в том, что мы продолжаем дело, которое заведомо обречено на провал или не доставляет нам былого удовольствия. Мы делаем то, что уже давно неактуально, и не можем прекратить, потому как «надо доделать» или «ну, не выбрасывать же». Глупая трата своих сил и времени._




> разумно обоснован наверно 0,1% самоубийств


 Источник, пожалуйте. Я понимаю, что существует три вида лжи...но возможно ли оперировать какими-то цифрами, если сам критерий установить невозможно ? я думаю для всех, кто совершил самоубийство, причины были более, чем веские. И не важно, случилось ли это из-за того, что рыба королю не поспела к обеду или вследствие возобладания той "прозорливостью, от которой хочется избавиться любой ценой". 

Я точно так же могу заявить, что Вы остаётесь жить только из-за того, что у Вас с _нейромедиаторами_ всё в порядке. Ну, как ? 

А всё же стар этот спор как сам мир.

----------


## name

Вот например инфа, что 90% самоубийств среди подростков даже не связаны с действительным желанием умереть, не то что с разумным обоснованием смерти. http://www.baltinfo.ru/2013/03/11/Ro...itcidov-341409

А я думаю, что почти все, кто совершил самоубийство, не смотря на свои веские причины, могли бы его не совершать, получи они вовремя психологическую или психиатрическую помощь.

----------


## zmejka

name, ну да, если, например, лечить человека в психиатрической больнице закрытого типа, вероятность совершить суицид для него значительно ниже думаю  :Wink:

----------


## Yrok25

Много самоубийств происходит по причине смертельных или неизлечимых заболеваний c физическими болями , а значит ваши процентовки уже не подходят .
 Самоубийство может быть растяжимым понятием , почему то принято называть самоубийством быстрые решительные действия по разрушению своего тела , игнорируя болевые пороги . Почему то  сознательное медленное разрушение своего тела , самоубийством называть и порицать не принято . Получается что медленно уничтожающий себя алкаш - выдающаяся православная личность прямо , помимо того что он рано или поздно здохнет , он обесценит и превратит в ад жизни многих людей , а еще наделает физически неполноценных детей

----------


## иван2014

Люди, не желающие так долго и мучительно ждать неизбежного.

----------


## shiko

"Без места" оказалось наиболее популярным потому, что ближе всего к "отсутствию надежды на секс": нет секса - нет смысла/мотивации(живём потому, что необходимо "передавать генетический опыт") - привет конец.

----------


## Rum

> "Без места" оказалось наиболее популярным потому, что ближе всего к "отсутствию надежды на секс": нет секса - нет смысла/мотивации(живём потому, что необходимо "передавать генетический опыт") - привет конец.


 В общем смысле, да.
Но в рамках одной жизни. Живут же бесплодные люди вполне даже счастливо, и на суицидных форумах не ошиваются)

----------


## shiko

Понимаете ли... здесь нужно обратить внимание на слово "счастливо": они не то что бы... "живут"... а "вынуждены" "жить счастливо"... понимаете меня?

----------


## Destiny

А может, это люди, которых жизнь все время "ставит на мест".

----------


## EnergyCOREs

Очень обширный вопрос, потому выделил аж 5 пунктов. 
У каждого своя причина. От непонимания и давления со стороны общества до банальных сбоев в работе мозга - так что самоубийцей может стать как вполне адекватный и умный человек, так и просто псих, у которого сорвало планку без адекватных на то причин. 
Если убрать клинические случаи, то самоубийство в основном вызвано отчаяньем. А уж чем вызвано отчаянье - это уже тема другого разговора.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

> Вот например инфа, что 90% самоубийств среди подростков даже не связаны с действительным желанием умереть, не то что с разумным обоснованием смерти. http://www.baltinfo.ru/2013/03/11/Ro...itcidov-341409
> 
> А я думаю, что почти все, кто совершил самоубийство, не смотря на свои веские причины, могли бы его не совершать, получи они вовремя психологическую или психиатрическую помощь.


 Вы пробовали психиатрическую помощь? Нет. И вам не советую. Серьезно. Во всяком случае в Рашке.

----------

